# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 26)



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2022)

*Who has finished items from members here on this forum that you may have purchased or received as a gift from them, and what is it?*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks, everyone for stopping in.
This is the last QotW for the summer. I'll be taking some time off till the last week of September. I'll still be around here on WB, I'm just taking some time off to come up with a new batch of questions and the grand kiddo is staying over on the weekends through the summer and loves kayaking and fishing, so we'll be doing that and other fun stuff on the weekends.
The monthly 13 Questions Interview series will still be happening.
*Thank you all for taking the time to follow along every week and post up your answers. *
I look forward to seeing you all again Sunday mornings in 13 weeks.
Cheers....
Marc

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 26, 2022)

I bought the wife an absoluetly amazing, FBE/bloodwood and walnut napkin basket from @pvwoodcrafts. Will edit in a pic later. OMG how did i forget the knife from @Bear Custom Builds!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2022)

I bought one of @Mike1950 beautiful jewelry boxes. It's on my dresser and I see it everyday. Still love this box.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 26, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I bought one of @Mike1950 beautiful jewelry boxes. It's on my dresser and I see it everyday. Still love this box.


Pics?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2022)

The list is very long for me. I've got pens from too many people here to mention. A salt & pepper mill set from @woodman6415 , a box from @JR Parks , an incredible cutting board from @Tom Smart , probably other things I can't think of (I'm 1100 miles from home right now). One of my favorite things is getting pieces that my friends have made.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 26, 2022)

I have a pen or two made by Shumacher. I don't know where the wife has them stashed at the moment. They were shown in early introduction days.
@jjschumac

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2022)

I've got a number of pens, a Christmas ornament, a pepper mill, a goose call, and one of my favorite items, a lidded box made by Kevin from back in the box swap years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 26, 2022)

I love getting things from fellow members. Knives, pens, 1911 grips,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2022)

big list- Duck call from henry, Many pens- sorry I do not remember the names But Eric gave me a Buckeye pen that sits on desk. @ Knifes from Kilgore, Knifes from Tclem -more I do not remember but a FBE salt and Pepper from Kevin.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2022)

to add a couple Texas cutting boards from @Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 9, 2022)

Pens from Krum, pepper mill from Doc, pyro-ed piece from Kevin, and many samples blanks from a "Plethora" of members, who I am very thankful for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 9, 2022)

Well Mrs. Highlander has two beautiful pens that she really loves from @Jonkou & @Sprung and I have have an assortment of great knives from @Bear Custom Builds though, I'm not sure those count, in my case.
I do also have many things here that while fashioned by my hands, were born of the incentive & motivation provided by all the Wood Barter brethren...
And my Wood Barter hat! Can't forget the hat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2022)

Man, I already miss the qotw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 10, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man, I already miss the qotw.


We could probably rerun this question for the next 12 weeks and there would still be a few pieces unlisted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 10, 2022)

speaking of missed items. This from @Mike Hill . A pair of cherry fish. I have yet to mess with the other piece to form a trio


This lamp was from Jerry @Nubsnstubs 

in a little different form... I cut it to length and stuck a "Christmas village" type light in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man, I already miss the qotw.



It felt weird this morning not ploppin down in front of the pc and doing one up.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 17, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> It felt weird this morning not ploppin down in front of the pc and doing one up.....


And how do you feel today?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> And how do you feel today?


Feel good. Had a great sunday roasting coffee beans. And putting a foam pad on the kayak.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 20, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Feel good. Had a great sunday roasting coffee beans. And putting a foam pad on the kayak.
> View attachment 229258


For grip, or knee relief? Likely both. Wife and I still have not hit the water with ours.....just got them 15.... months ago.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> For grip, or knee relief? Likely both. Wife and I still have not hit the water with ours.....just got them 15.... months ago.


Everything. Even for the dog. This way also, I can get her to come on the kayak with out slipping around.
I'll be doing the kids yak this friday and the wife's yak after her foam comes in...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 20, 2022)

Glad this QOTW popped back up, I have several things from members over the years. This one just happened to be in front of me when I saw the question, so grabbed a pic. As you can see, it gets used (and admired) daily. Who can guess the artist?





I'll try to remember to take pictures and post other forum-sourced goodies over the next few days.

H

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2022)

Great idea Henry. Here is one to guess who made. This one has been banned from house. And 2nd pic is go to pen. I remember who sent both.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 20, 2022)

Well, I can only say that #1 wasn't sent in that orientation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 20, 2022)

What adhesive are you using?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2022)

SENC said:


> Well, I can only say that #1 wasn't sent in that orientation!


Pretty subtle hint.... and first like was Eric. Yep. His. Thanks to both of you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 20, 2022)

Another picture of the same, still looking for guesses on the maker...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2022)

SENC said:


> Another picture of the same, still looking for guesses on the maker...
> View attachment 229304


Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Barry


I guess it's just us old farts reading this thread! ;)

Yes, @barry richardson made this stunner of a bowl that we've enjoyed for quite some time.

I'll hunt for some more member treasure if you'll see if you can drum up some other, less ancient, participants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> What adhesive are you using?


It came already on the foam.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2022)

SENC said:


> Who can guess the artist?


I'm going to guess @barry richardson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Great idea Henry. Here is one to guess who made. This one has been banned from house. And 2nd pic is go to pen. I remember who sent both.
> 
> View attachment 229276
> 
> View attachment 229277


Hadden Hailers? And @Tclem pen?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2022)

SENC said:


> I guess it's just us old farts reading this thread! ;)
> 
> Yes, @barry richardson made this stunner of a bowl that we've enjoyed for quite some time.
> 
> I'll hunt for some more member treasure if you'll see if you can drum up some other, less ancient, participants.


Dag nabbit. Thats what i get for watching scooby doo with the grandkid....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Hadden Hailers? And @Tclem pen?


No Eric. The call you will have to get a second try.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2022)

Not fair though. Our very own @SENC curly Carob and coco. I think reel foot style.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2022)

And I just noticed. Grand daughter put it back together for me. I had left it backwards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 21, 2022)

SENC said:


> I guess it's just us old farts reading this thread! ;)
> 
> Yes, @barry richardson made this stunner of a bowl that we've enjoyed for quite some time.
> 
> I'll hunt for some more member treasure if you'll see if you can drum up some other, less ancient, participants.


Guilty as charged

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Jul 23, 2022)

Here is another WB-maker's piece that enjoys prime real estate at home. Who made it? Hint - not all of this founding member's tools are only for accumulating dust.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 23, 2022)

SENC said:


> Here is another WB-maker's piece that enjoys prime real estate at home. Who made it? Hint - not all of this founding member's tools are only for accumulating dust.
> View attachment 229382


That is a nice tablesaw cove on the side of that box... It appears to be an earlier piece since it isn't burl. His fascination with walnut still shows in this box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 23, 2022)

That's an easy one ... that's one of Mike's (@Mike1950 ) boxes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 23, 2022)

OK, here's another piece to guess the maker. This one may be a bit tougher, I haven't seen this member here since I've been back, and have no idea how long it has been...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2022)

SENC said:


> OK, here's another piece to guess the maker. This one may be a bit tougher, I haven't seen this member here since I've been back, and have no idea how long it has been...
> 
> View attachment 229426
> 
> View attachment 229427





SENC said:


> OK, here's another piece to guess the maker. This one may be a bit tougher, I haven't seen this member here since I've been back, and have no idea how long it has been...
> 
> View attachment 229426View attachment 229427


was it Cliff?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2022)

SENC said:


> Here is another WB-maker's piece that enjoys prime real estate at home. Who made it? Hint - not all of this founding member's tools are only for accumulating dust.
> View attachment 229382


I made 100+ of those boxes- That one remains in the top 5. Happy you still like it. What a beautiful chunk of walnut


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2022)

SENC said:


> Here is another WB-maker's piece that enjoys prime real estate at home. Who made it? Hint - not all of this founding member's tools are only for accumulating dust.
> View attachment 229382


ripjack13 is awesome....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2022)

no idea why i am getting doubles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 24, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> was it Cliff?


Durn,  has a mind like a steel strap!

Yes, this is a Cliff creation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2022)

SENC said:


> Durn,  has a mind like a steel strap!
> 
> Yes, this is a Cliff creation.


cliff has a certain style- + sorta signature finish.
The steel trap is sorta rusty...... 
Cliff has not been a member for a very long time


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 24, 2022)

Durn, don't have any more. Last one,was an absolutely beautiful pen in Pomelle bubinga. A friend of mine recently lost his wife - at his office when he got upset he couldn't find a pen. So took it outta my pocket for him to use. He remarked as how beautiful it was and then - poof! - it was his. Little different than the classic early and racing Porches and Rolls Royces he usually collects. His wife really liked their little home in Colorado. Too many memories so he he sold it - 45,000 sf.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 24, 2022)

Here are a few WB knives from 3 makers. Not the best picture to see beautiful wood, but trust me on that. Now, whodonit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 26, 2022)

SENC said:


> Here are a few WB knives from 3 makers. Not the best picture to see beautiful wood, but trust me on that. Now, whodonit?
> View attachment 229443


With no guesses, I'll reveal...

Top left - @robert flynt 
Top right - @Molokai
The bottom 2 are early Satterfields (@NYWoodturner).

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 26, 2022)

I haven't been running through enough of the back issues, I see. I don't have any of them on my radar as knife makers.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> no idea why i am getting doubles.


I fixed it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

